# What are you eating?



## redkitty (Feb 7, 2007)

I just had lentil salad in a tortilla followed by a nice fuji apple!

Whatcha eatin??


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 7, 2007)

I had an egg sandwich about 1 1/2 hours ago so I'm stuffed. Too bad because its Italian Beef day at a local eatery and I don't think I have room.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 7, 2007)

1 slice whole wheat
2 t. p-nut butter 
2 t. sugar free black berry jam

Gourmet huh?


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Feb 7, 2007)

I just had vegetable and mince lasagne with garlic bread a few hours ago, a late lunch. Im feeling like chocolate, but will restrain myself till half 6, so i could have my chocolate whilst watching hollyoaks )


----------



## BigDog (Feb 7, 2007)

Breakfast was Lucky Charms, lunch will be Kraft Mac & Cheese, I may have some Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup this afternoon (I'm still illing in a big way), and Mrs. BD is making Porcupine Meatballs for supper.


----------



## Toots (Feb 7, 2007)

For lunch I just had a buffalo chicken sandwhich on a bagel for lunch (not good) and a piece of a chocolate bar (which was excellent)


----------



## buckytom (Feb 7, 2007)

hope you feel better soon b dog.


nothing for breakfast, then a can of progresso chicken and wild rice soup, and a leftover roast chicken breast smothered in mexican hot sauce for lunch.

the soup was pretty good but kinda salty.


----------



## sattie (Feb 7, 2007)

Just had a Frescata club sandwhich from Wendy's, not to shabby.  First fast food meal I have had in ages!!!


----------



## redkitty (Feb 7, 2007)

I just had a banana and Skippy Creamy PB. mmmmm


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 7, 2007)

For lunch I had a turkey breast sandwich and a few chips on the side. To drink, I had an orange pop.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 7, 2007)

Lunch was a bag of TGIFriday's potato skin chips, a Snickers, & a Dr. Pepper. Really healthy huh? I subbed in 3 classes today so I didn't have time to go to the lunchroom & get lunch. RIght now though, I'm not eating anything. All that junk food left me feeling rather blah.


----------



## Alix (Feb 7, 2007)

I had a triple chocolate chunk cookie and a cup of coffee a while ago. And then I had two slices of oat and hazelnut bread toasted with a sniff of Jif on them. I'll call that lunch. Breakfast was coffee and a leftover piece of french bread from last night. Hmmm...I see I'm a bit low on the fruit and veggie portion of the program, I'm going to go grab a yogurt and an orange before I head to work.


----------



## Flourgirl (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm having a mid-afternoon snack. A cup of coffee and a slice of bananna bread with butter.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 7, 2007)

redkitty said:
			
		

> I just had a banana and Skippy Creamy PB. mmmmm


 


Oh Miss Kitty...I am salivating


----------



## philly29 (Feb 7, 2007)

leftover chinese food.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 7, 2007)

oatmeal and a banana for breakfast

bacon cheeseburger and onion rings for lunch (aka death on a plate)

glass 'o wine right now


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

Full Throttle energy drink, Boston Cream doughnut, DD coffee, rasin-walnut pastry thing, can of Mug rootbeer, bagel w/ cream cheese and butter while trying to come up with something nutrious(my spelling is off today) for dinner. LOL!


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 7, 2007)

Can you believe it's -2 F here, but I'm eating coffee ice cream!      Temperature doesn't matter to me when it comes to ice cream--I could eat it in a blizzard!


----------



## Clutch (Feb 7, 2007)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Can you believe it's -2 F here, but I'm eating coffee ice cream!   Temperature doesn't matter to me when it comes to ice cream--I could eat it in a blizzard!


 
You're right next door to me and it's that cold there?

BRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!! LOL!!

It's not too bad here. It's 19* here right off the bay. I'm about 200 yards from the bulkhead.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice hot bowl of oatmeal with blueberries followed by a nice hot cup of extra dark french roast!   YUM


----------



## crewsk (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm having bacon & blueberry cobbler cofee right now.


----------



## MrBoofuss (Feb 8, 2007)

I've got a toasted blueberry bagel with cream cheese, and a nice hot cup of tea.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 8, 2007)

Special K...Coffee


----------



## Clutch (Feb 8, 2007)

The little speckle-ly things in tooth paste, afraid to drink my OJ.


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 8, 2007)

Cottage cheese and pink lemonade.  I love cottage cheese.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 8, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Cottage cheese and pink lemonade. I love cottage cheese.


 
I thought I ate some weird stuff together.  

Well, I just drank my OJ, minus the first sip that I used as a rinse and polished off a cereal bowl full of ruffles.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 8, 2007)

winter veggie soup with some rye crisps


----------



## lulu (Feb 8, 2007)

Yesterdays pea soup, with half an italian sausage that I have crumbled and cooked in a pan.  Dispite my problems with this soup yesterday its been great, and there is still loads left!


----------



## redkitty (Feb 9, 2007)

I just made a nice smoothie with strawberries, blueberries, fresh squeezed orange juice and a scoop of protein powder.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 9, 2007)

I just finished my 2nd king size Snickers. I really want another one but I don't want to have too much of a sugar high!


----------



## RMS (Feb 9, 2007)

Dorito's and Coke


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 9, 2007)

today for lunch I had chicken and veggie pasta 
and a banana


----------



## Katie H (Feb 9, 2007)

Just finished a lunch of leftover tuna/noodle/broccoli/Cheddar casserole, 7-grain bread and sliced peaches.  I'm full.  Ready for a snooz.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 9, 2007)

Today, Full throttle, 1/2 can of coke, 3-2x2 inch brownies and starting on a can of diet cherry, vanilla, honey, BBQ, saffron, lychee, mango, pear, steak, pepsi. (LOL!) You know which one I'm talking about!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 9, 2007)

A nice pour of bourbon...Hey it's 5:00 o'clock on the "right" coast!!!


----------



## redkitty (Feb 9, 2007)

good one uncle bob!

I just had a piece of whole wheat toast with butter and honey....mmm


----------



## Clutch (Feb 9, 2007)

Polished off a cheese burger with provolone (what else would I put on it, _American_?  ) grease fries, and a cherry pepsi. Still a little hungry.  I got a hankering for some steak.  Ehh, what else is new??


----------



## Spiritboxer (Feb 9, 2007)

Grilled salmon steak and asparagus.

Hey Clutch! Try that cheeseburger with jalapena monterrey jack and fried onions. Had one at Paul's on 2nd Ave the other night and it was excellent!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2007)

spiritboxer, where is paul's on 2nd? uptown or downtown? i'm always looking for good burger joints.

i'm off to big nick's on broadway and 77th; time for a lamb souvlaki extra tatsiki, greek salad, steak fries (clutch, what are grease fries?), and greek bean salad with extra stinky feta.


----------



## Spiritboxer (Feb 10, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> spiritboxer, where is paul's on 2nd? uptown or downtown? i'm always looking for good burger joints.


2nd Ave, just below St. Marks. Wish they'd merge with Pomme Fritte down the block, then we'd have real fries as well and I'd probably end up sleeping in the doorway.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2007)

thanks spiritboxer, i'll have to remember that when i'm downtown next time.

pomme frite, huh? i'm extremely interested. lotsa funky mayos and vinegars, i hope?

going to google it.


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 10, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i'm off to big nick's on broadway and 77th; time for a lamb souvlaki extra tatsiki, greek salad, steak fries (clutch, what are grease fries?), and greek bean salad with extra stinky feta.


Hey BT, I didn't know that feta stinks!!


----------



## mudbug (Feb 10, 2007)

Do not freeze leftover pancakes and then thaw and nuke in the microwave for breakfast.

just the voice of experience here.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 10, 2007)

A big fat deer burger...with plenty of Zapps Cajun CrawTators
Wow it was good!


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 10, 2007)

Mud, I am hearing your voice of experience loud and clear- about a week too late.  I too have been down that road.  We tried to make a stack of pancakes so my daughter could eat them throughout the week for breakfast before school.  nada, scratch that.  BAD idea.  

Anywho, I am sitting here with a SMALL glass of wine.  yeah, it's 12:34 here in kansas, but it sounded really good.  Thinking of going and slicing some smoked salmon and fresh mozarella and crackers.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 10, 2007)

coffee... just pulled ourselves out of bed.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Hey BT, I didn't know that feta stinks!!


 
lol boufa, you're right, i guess it's not really smelly, but, hmmm, maybe i should have said "sharp". either way, i love the stuff.

unka bob, you're making me really hungry for a bambi burger. haven't had one in a long time.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 10, 2007)

come on over Bucky.  I'll have Paulie throw one on the bbq for ya.


----------



## philly29 (Feb 10, 2007)

I had a trail mix bar and some almonds.


----------



## Spiritboxer (Feb 11, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> pomme frite, huh? i'm extremely interested. lotsa funky mayos and vinegars, i hope?
> going to google it.


Yeah, Pomme Fritte's a Belgian Fries place on 2nd Ave just before 7th St with all the mayo + every other exotic topping you can think of. I like mine with salt & malt vinegar.
As far as food tonight, I'm not home so I made do with a Quizno's Smokehouse Beef Brisket sandwich. Boy was that good.......


----------



## redkitty (Feb 11, 2007)

My usual brekkie, oatmeal.  Cant decide on if I want coffee now or tea!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 11, 2007)

Venison sausage..dipped in Steen's
Scrambled eggs...
Wheat toast...
Coffee & Chicory..


----------



## JohnL (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm eating a frittata topped with hot salsa and a nice hot cup of coffee


----------



## redkitty (Feb 11, 2007)

I baked chocolate chip cookies and I think I might have had one to many....


----------



## babyhuggies (Feb 11, 2007)

i am having a mug of peppermint tea and deciding if i want toast with raspberry jam or not.hoping my daughter pluged in her car..it's -9c here but with windchill it is -15c


----------



## redkitty (Feb 11, 2007)

Now I'm having peppermint tea to mellow out my cookie belly!  I didnt even eat dinner!!!


----------



## redkitty (Feb 12, 2007)

Had a lovely salad with cucumber, tomato, celery, tofu and fresh mint.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 12, 2007)

I have some Skippy P-nut butter I am going to try in a while...someone mentioned it a few days ago...I have not had Skippy in years! 
Maybe with some banana...


----------



## redkitty (Feb 12, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I have some Skippy P-nut butter I am going to try in a while...someone mentioned it a few days ago...I have not had Skippy in years!
> Maybe with some banana...


mmmmm, did someone say skippy and banana!!


----------



## lulu (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, I love peanut butter, banana with honey sandwhiches....yumyum.

Does chewing gum count?  I am chomping away on honey/lemon flavoured gum


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 12, 2007)

redkitty said:
			
		

> mmmmm, did someone say skippy and banana!!


 
Yep....can't remember where I heard about it...


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 12, 2007)

My favorite is peanut butter and apples !  Yum


----------



## lovecd (Feb 12, 2007)

I just had a banana dipped in warmed Peanut Butter. Also had a fabulous leftover cinnamon chip scone.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 12, 2007)

Had half an avocado a minute or so ago.


----------



## middie (Feb 12, 2007)

Nothing at the moment. As soon as I'm done here I'll be making some bacon and an egg sandwich.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 12, 2007)

lovecd said:
			
		

> I just had a banana dipped in warmed Peanut Butter. Also had a fabulous leftover cinnamon chip scone.



ohhh myyy, I never thought about warming the peanut butter!!! 

YUMMMY!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2007)

leftover sauteed baby bok choy, the remainder of a container of kimchi, and seaweed eggsnot soup.

yeah, i know, ewwwwww seaweed.

good thing i have some crab juice to wash it down. none of that mountain dew stuff.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 16, 2007)

Jeesh can't even sneak a candy bar (mini snickers) without having to fess up  .


----------



## Alix (Feb 16, 2007)

Ah buckytom, that line is one of Ken's favorites. No Mountain Dew shall pass his lips.

I just had a piece of orange cornmeal pound cake. I thought I'd overcooked it badly (got playing a game with my youngest and forgot it in the oven), but it is just fine. I didn't put any glaze on it yet, I think I might leave it as is and eat it for breakfasts. Hey, theres eggs in it, and orange, and cornmeal, its GOOD for me!


----------



## crewsk (Feb 16, 2007)

I just finished off roast beef pinwheels with horsradish cheese spreed & roasted red peppers on spinich flatbread.


----------



## sugarfiend (Feb 16, 2007)

Jelly Bellies!  Flavors:  Buttered Popcorn and Lemon (not quite the ideal combo)


----------



## buckytom (Feb 17, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Ah buckytom, that line is one of Ken's favorites. No Mountain Dew shall pass his lips.


 
sadly alix, that episode will probably never air again.

in remembrance, we need to come up with a recipe for khal kahalash.  

(some kind of hairy meat product on a stick, for those poor souls who do not know of "the simpsons")

in keeping on topic, i got stuck in so much traffic getting home that i didn't get to cook anything, so dw and the boy had leftovers, and i'm now chowing down on a rueben (they always remind me of mish), fries, and coleslaw from the parkway diner. i skipped the eckmeck kadaifa due to my ever expanding waist.


----------



## babyhuggies (Feb 17, 2007)

i just finished eating a bowl of Nestle drumstick ice cream--vanilla fudge i think topped with some whipped cream ---feeling a little guilty but not much.
had quit the with my whip cream despnser---almost like it blew it's self out of the nozzle and ---yes --it went everywhere...it was a messy way to find out my dog likes whip cream


----------



## Spiritboxer (Feb 17, 2007)

Cooked corned beef for the first time ever and made sandwichs on rye bread with caraway seeds and deli mustard. Wow, were they good!
_Carl_


----------



## crewsk (Feb 17, 2007)

I just finished a bowl of cheese grits with apple wood smoked bacon crumbled up in it.


----------



## jkath (Feb 17, 2007)

coffee and motrin. nasty headache!


----------



## redkitty (Feb 19, 2007)

mmmm, steel cut oats with dried figs!


----------



## lulu (Feb 19, 2007)

I just had a banana yogurt, which was really good.  I have been trying different brands of yogurt recently, and this suermarkey own is so far the nicest.  I am also boiling water for a cup of builder's tea.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 19, 2007)

A World's Finest chocolate bar with almonds.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 3, 2007)

Wasabi peas & honey roasted soy nuts


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 3, 2007)

I just finished some Tostito Pizza Rolls.


----------



## goodgiver (Mar 3, 2007)

BreaKFAST CONSISTED OF 2 EGGS, JHOME FRIES,2 PIECES OF TAOST AND BOTTOMLESS CUP OF COFFEE.  aLL FOR $1.99 (GOOD DEAl)   Lunch was some waldorf salad. Sorry about all the caps but got some crumbs stuck in keyboard. Guess I will have to take off all those little letter keys and clean the keyboard. What a job. I have tried to spray the crap out but didn't work.   Don't know about my evening meal yet.


----------



## mish (Mar 3, 2007)

A toasted onion bagel, with butter & muenster cheese & a Cappuccino Delight Slimfast


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 3, 2007)

Plain Chicken wings and a Coke.
Dinner will be much better


----------



## kadesma (Mar 3, 2007)

_no breakfast, lunch ahhh a nice thick slice of ciabatta with pistachio mortadella... ice tea with lemon._

_kadesma_


----------



## Lynan (Mar 3, 2007)

I just ate lunch from some backup dishes after a function last night. Chicken Tikka Masala and Sweet and Sour Fish. On steamed rice. Now Im off for a dish of orange and cardamom icecream. Yumster!

( BTW...I did not put the chicken and fish on the plate together!!   lolol


----------



## mraa (Mar 3, 2007)

DH just told me he was picking up something en route home from his going to Half-price books.


----------



## Spiritboxer (Mar 4, 2007)

Munching on a corned beef on rye with mustard at 2:30am and washing it down with a Stewart's Root Beer. Life is good!


----------



## redkitty (Mar 4, 2007)

Lunch today was Quinoa with Kale & Roasted Butternut Squash


----------



## corazon (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm having earl gray and dark dove chocolate.
Breakfast of champions.


----------



## shannon in KS (Mar 4, 2007)

wasabi peanuts and an energy drink!


----------



## jkath (Mar 4, 2007)

decaf with milk. It's still early.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 4, 2007)

Reising's NewAwlins French bread..and butter...and it is only 10:30 here!!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 4, 2007)

_Getting ready for our every sunday breakfast date  We both love it and look forward to our just us time  on sunday morning._
_Then we come home and the fun with the family begins..._

_kadesma_


----------



## jkath (Mar 4, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Reising's NewAwlins French bread..and butter...and it is only 10:30 here!!



YUM! I love that!

kades - how special!


----------



## chasinmichigan (Mar 4, 2007)

A Hamburger loaded with pickles and mayo with a beer


----------



## Katie H (Mar 4, 2007)

A handful of dry roasted peanuts and a cold cola.  I'm waiting to put a loaf of N.Y. Times bread in the oven.  Only about 30 minutes before it goes in and the house starts to smell divine.  Then...you KNOW what I'll be eating.


----------



## americanwit (Mar 4, 2007)

I just made my homemade version of Denny's moon's over MyHammy.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2007)

I just finished some grape salad...I really need to get the recipe from my mom, it's yummy!!


----------



## lulu (Mar 5, 2007)

vegetable broth and crackers.  a strangley satisfying breakfast


----------



## buckytom (Mar 5, 2007)

4 grey's papaya hot dogs, sauerkraut, onions, extra mustard.

and a fresca.


----------



## lulu (Mar 6, 2007)

A sandwhich with real bread, gorgonzola with walnuts and parma ham: the best part is they are all locally sourced, lol!


----------



## JohnL (Mar 6, 2007)

Scrapple and coffee


----------



## crewsk (Mar 6, 2007)

A ham, swiss cheese, mushroom, & spinich omelete.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 6, 2007)

I just finished a bowl of Raisin Bran with sliced bananas a while ago.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 6, 2007)

Vegetable bean curd soup right now, then I'll be having house special chow mei fun. Reading the Chinese food thread made me hungry!


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 6, 2007)

snacking on almonds, cashews and macadamia nuts!


----------



## redkitty (Mar 6, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> snacking on almonds, cashews and macadamia nuts!



YUM!

I had half an avocado mashed up with cherry tomatos, salt and pepper and spread over Fincrisp's.  Oh and I had 2 medjool dates for dessert!!


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 6, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> 4 grey's papaya hot dogs, sauerkraut, onions, extra mustard.
> 
> and a fresca.



Makes perfect sense to me.   I want ruts hut.


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm eating handfuls of dry cornflakes....and a beer.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 6, 2007)

Jan, whatever is going on with you, hon, I've been there!


----------



## RMS (Mar 6, 2007)

A clementine...yummy


----------



## Lynan (Mar 6, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I'm eating handfuls of dry cornflakes....and a beer.


 
Nah...you have got it wrong Jan!! You simply MUST drink champers with dry cornflakes.  

Im about to have comfort food. A tin of spaghetti on toast with grated cheddar on top.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 7, 2007)

Yet another morning of Raisin Bran with Sliced Banana.  I really need to switch things up a bit


----------



## kadesma (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, the kids just finished a pancetta and apricot preserves omelet, plus a small dish of fruit and half slice of toast.Me, so far nothing except a cuppa 

kadesma


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 7, 2007)

I just had 9 saltines with sharp cheddar on them.  Then I popped them in the microwave for a few seconds.  mmmm


----------



## crewsk (Mar 7, 2007)

Veggie beef soup & a grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## CassiesKitchen (Mar 7, 2007)

I had a sole filet in a tomato sauce, served on a bed of rice and a medley of bean and grain salads. 

Why does cafeteria food be so bland? =/


----------



## redkitty (Mar 11, 2007)

A piece of the boys Dark Chocolate Toblerone.....yum!


----------



## corazon (Mar 11, 2007)

redkitty said:
			
		

> A piece of the boys Dark Chocolate Toblerone.....yum!


that does sound tasty!

We just finished breakfast.  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/dutch-babies-23601.html?highlight=dutch+babies with strawberries and whipped cream.


----------



## lulu (Mar 12, 2007)

Toblreone....mmmmmmm, lucky you Redkitty!  

I'm hoping to get some inspiration.  from everyones snacks to day.  I have lost the will to eat, and am managing supper but not much more other than milky coffee.....maybe my body is shaking of its winter hibernation eatig routine, lol.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 28, 2007)

I just had a yummy lunch... 

Brown rice with steamed zucchini, green beans and kale with chopped parsley, tarragon, walnuts and dried cranberries.  Just a little olive oil and balsamic vinegar, salt and pepper....served cold!


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 28, 2007)

Lunch was pretty basic, a turkey rueben, but for dinner it will be southwest chicken chili done on my Big Green Egg.


----------



## appletart (Mar 28, 2007)

Soup: pork hock soup with egg flower, seaweed and green onions


----------



## corazon (Mar 28, 2007)

chocolate peanut butter chip cookies &
hot tea


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 29, 2007)

I had a few confectioner eggs then a few more then way too many!  The antidote was "just one more, please" and "I am sure this is the last one for me."  

{{{there are plenty left.....it was a 5 lb bag!}}}


----------



## redkitty (Mar 29, 2007)

corazon said:
			
		

> chocolate peanut butter chip cookies &
> hot tea



Mmmmm, that sounds so yummy.  I'm still sick but forcing myself to eat my oatmeal before work.


----------



## redkitty (Jul 1, 2007)

I made a yummy 3 egg scramble with cherry tomatoes, Quorn bacon and fresh parsley!

Whatchu eatin?


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 2, 2007)

Right now I am eating Jordan Almonds.   

 Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Jul 2, 2007)

boursin with thin sliced whole wheat and rye. and smoked gouda, jalapeno jack, white cheddar, swiss and  cream cheeses. another untouched tray at my job yesterday. i threw it in the fridge last night before the cleaners got to it, and now i'm chowing down. the boursin is incredible.


----------



## Little Miss J (Jul 2, 2007)

Cracked pepper jatz with basil, cashew and parmesan dip (that I bought from the shop and did not make myself)


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jul 2, 2007)

A Double chocolate pecan chip cookie that I made last night


----------



## redkitty (Jul 2, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> A Double chocolate pecan chip cookie that I made last night



oooooo, can you bring me one please!?!?!?


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 23, 2007)

celery sticks with crunchy peanut butter and a 1 liter bottle of water


----------



## Katie H (Jul 23, 2007)

Nuttin', honey.  It's almost midnight and I'm off to dreamland after doing some reading.  Although Buck and I just finished some popcorn while watching "Over the Hedge."  Laughed our butts off...again.  Saw stuff we missed the first time seeing it.


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 23, 2007)

Last night had a ice cream sandwich, dipping in peanuts after each bite.   It was soooo good.   Will do that again for sure - !


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 23, 2007)

Cereal, toast, Coffee & Chicory


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 23, 2007)

waffles w/ brown sugar, unsalted butter and lo fat syrup


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 24, 2007)

A bowl of cereal.


----------



## redkitty (Jul 29, 2007)

The boy just made me a lovely fried egg sandwich on lovely whole grain bread with just a little shredded low-fat cheddar cheese.  mmmm.


----------

